# The poor will be rich



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

In today's word your wealth is judged by the car you drive or how big your TV is 
and are you wearing this years fashion? And do you dine at a five star restaurant?

But just wait until TSHTF.

Then your wealth will be judged by If you have the correct clothing for the weather.
Or how much eatable food do you have? Can you stay warm in the winter? How many 
chickens do you have? Do you have a firearm - Can you use it? How much ammo you got? 
Can you build a fire in the rain? Or skin a squirrel? 

There going to be some really rich ******** living in the appellation mountains
The appellation mountains might be the new Beverly Hills.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

True enough, wall street skills won't do squat when shtf!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TSHTF will be a game changer. Booze, tobacco, aspirin, candy, toilet paper and knowledge will be real wealth. Not bits of memory on a magnetic drive.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My PM' s are lead,brass,copper and steel!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

You mean I am not rich now? I agree the important things will finally matter, well what is important to me


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

People who judge themselves and others by what they own will look to take what you have so as to put themselves back at the top in a new paradigm. It's not so much the thing that's important to some people it's the status it represents. Yeah, TSHTF it'll get ugly.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry to burst your little fantasy bubble, but I doubt you will ever here Bill Gates say "Damn I wish I would have stocked up on more toilet paper."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> You mean I am not rich now? I agree the important things will finally matter, well what is important to me


Auntie, you and I think alike more than not.
My wife and I also may not outwardly appear to be rich. After all we do not have a fancy house, or the latest sports car, or any of the material trappings that some people think defines success and wealth. Nor do we even want that stuff.
We have relatively good health, we have no debt, we grow and raise food, if the stores all closed tomorrow we would get by.
No, we are not rich in material "things" that are actually worthless, however we have been abundantly Blessed by The Lord. We have each other, our animals, and our land.

One of my favorite songs of all time expresses it quite well. Dolly Parton sang of her early life growing up poor in "Coat Of Many Colors".
It can be found on you tube, for those that don't speak Southern, there is a version with lyrics.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it's the Bill gates of the world we are talking about they have it covered, it's more the self absorbed urbanite caught up in trends and keeping up with the jones.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, then I am wealthy beyond Croesus. I can do all that stuff, get fat, stay warm and dry and 'choot all kinds of things. I can skin a buck and run a trot line. I can survive. I have enough money in the bank to pay my bills get groceries for the week and......That's about it. So I have to be poor til tshtf? This sucks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have never been a fashionista.
I have never eaten at a 5 star eatery-- and never will.
I have a wonderful wife, no debt, a little money, and have some food.
I am a lucky man.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Auntie, you and I think alike more than not.
> My wife and I also may not outwardly appear to be rich. After all we do not have a fancy house, or the latest sports car, or any of the material trappings that some people think defines success and wealth. Nor do we even want that stuff.
> We have relatively good health, we have no debt, we grow and raise food, if the stores all closed tomorrow we would get by.
> No, we are not rich in material "things" that are actually worthless, however we have been abundantly Blessed by The Lord. We have each other, our animals, and our land.
> ...


I don't exactly know what bill gates have, for all I know the man has a ranch or farm where he can grow and produce everything he needs. I know one thing, I cant be a bill gates. I will blow that riches really quick if i have it because money dont mean much to me. I dont need a fancy house and im not into cars. Give me a toyota tacoma 4x4 or a deuce and half and you can have the ferrari, I'm not into that stuff. I want a simple country home where I can grow food in my backyard. I envy you RPD... Maybe someday I can reach my goal of having something like what you have.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am and always have been a boots, jeans and t shirt kinda guy. I own 1 suit that I wear to weddings and funerals. I don't think there is a 5 star restaurant within several counties of me, and if there is I wouldn't eat there anyway. The vittles that come off my grill will beat so called 5 star cuisine outta the ballbark. I am not poor, I work hard for my money and so does Mrs Arklatex. But I am not wealthy either. I enjoy life and am satisfied with what I have accomplished. Maybe I'm in the sweet spot?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Truck is 12 yrs old, bike is 20 years old. The house and barn I mucked manure out today are paid for and I've got great sunsets from the back porch. 

I'm already rich.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Truck is 12 yrs old, bike is 20 years old. The house and barn I mucked manure out today are paid for and I've got great sunsets from the back porch.
> 
> I'm already rich.


Your house must smell terrible.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6811 said:


> I don't exactly know what bill gates have, for all I know the man has a ranch or farm where he can grow and produce everything he needs. I know one thing, I cant be a bill gates. I will blow that riches really quick if i have it because money dont mean much to me. I dont need a fancy house and im not into cars. Give me a toyota tacoma 4x4 or a deuce and half and you can have the ferrari, I'm not into that stuff. I want a simple country home where I can grow food in my backyard. I envy you RPD... Maybe someday I can reach my goal of having something like what you have.


We never had money to blow along the way. Gave up the credit cards in 1985 so we would have to pay cash for anything we wanted. The exception was the mortgage for our land and house - a mobile home. The smallest doublewide available - 960 S/F. The acreage was part of a timber farm planted with pines. It took years, mostly working by myself, to clear and fence it to keep our animals in and other animals out. Wore out a Poulan chainsaw, bought a Husqvarna. Still got that saw. Sold some timber and made enough to hire a dozer to push out the stumps.
Drove my 1982 Chevy S-10 for 25 years and 378,000 miles. Wife drove an 84 Bronco, when it died, an 82 GMC 1500. This was when her trucks were 20 years old. I've got a wonderful wife!:77:
Made do, and did without. Paid off the mortgage early. Was finally able to buy new vehicles with cash. What a thrill to drive NEW vehicles!!:excitement:
Still watching a 1992 Sony TV I inherited from Mom when she passed. No cable, no satellite, no HBO, nothing. 
No vacations. She will go away and visit her kids while I stay home and tend the animals, in turn every few years I will attend a 5th Infantry reunion. Can't afford to go every year.
We don't go out to eat, a treat is to bring home a take-out pizza on payday. My firearms were bought with profit sharing bonuses from work, not my regular pay. I have no other "toys". No boat, no motorcycle. My "man cave" is a barn.:joyous:

If something is handed to you, or otherwise gotten with ease, it doesn't have the same value as that which is earned the hard way.
We treasure our life style, and would not want to live any other way.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

THEGIMP said:


> Sorry to burst your little fantasy bubble, but I doubt you will ever here Bill Gates say "Damn I wish I would have stocked up on more toilet paper."


 He won't have to stock up on TP....that's what his money will be used for...wiping his ass.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The trappings of today will be of little use if SHTF tomorrow. In my 30's and into my 40' I tried to keep up with the Jones's. ( I started late ) Got caught up in having all the newest stuff, nice house and cars. Somewhere in my mid 40's I woke up one morning and said F--- the Jones's. How much shit does one need. I took a really good look at what it takes to make ME happy and came to the realization It didn't take much. Good shelter, food, reliable transportation, a good woman, cold beer and a football game every once and while. I won't go into all the corrections I have made but suffice it to say I plan on being totally debt free in 5 years. The house being the lions share of my debt. ( 2 trucks are paid for and the third is a company truck ) I pay cash for most things with all the credit cards paid and gone save fro two. I consider myself fortunate in that I have a good loving wife of 21 years that will put up with my shit, a good job that pays well and I enjoy doing, a good home, and money in the bank. I am not 100% self sufficient yet and I may never get there, but I am working on it. I started late.


----------



## Springsprepper (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats funny I believe the exact opposite. Money is worthless. If you ask most men on their death bed what is really important they will tell you it is their name. Who they are remembered as. Not how many tv's he had or how big of a house. This is how I live my life. My word is everything, companionship, loyalty, this is the real gold.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Springsprepper said:


> Thats funny I believe the exact opposite. Money is worthless. If you ask most men on their death bed what is really important they will tell you it is their name. Who they are remembered as. Not how many tv's he had or how big of a house. This is how I live my life. My word is everything, companionship, loyalty, this is the real gold.


Money is a means to an end in today's world. I am realist. If this world does not go to shit before I am dead then I would like to have the means to eat a better quality dog food when I retire. If SHTF tomorrow the rules will change. As to how I will be remembered when I die? Lets just say I am comfortable with the way I have lived my life for the most part. How others remember me is up to them.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Quite a few poor people are totally incapable idiots too. While there are some pretty knowledgable "rich" folks, that aren't totally useless sods.


I can't believe the totally unfounded stereotypes that are being applied by people here, it is ridiculous.


Some rich folks have million dollar survival bunkers and don't even call themselves preppers, its just something their security detail opted for.

Its like their rainy day can of beans.


Percentage wise I would think that a lot more ultra rich will survive per capita than poor folks who can't even get themselves out of poverty. Bear in mind there are some very crafty poor folks to but the poor tend to be way more dependent on the government than the rich. Rich people run government, poor people riot without it. You know who will be in the crunch when the government fails.

If they are already going to food banks, it ain't going to be pretty when the middle class are all needing them.


There is no reason to divide preppers by socioeconomic class barriers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Quite a few poor people are totally incapable idiots too. While there are some pretty knowledgable "rich" folks, that aren't totally useless sods.
> 
> I can't believe the totally unfounded stereotypes that are being applied by people here, it is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Once again Will, you have summed it up quite nicely.

Slippy


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> In today's word your wealth is judged by the car you drive or how big your TV is
> and are you wearing this years fashion? And do you dine at a five star restaurant?
> 
> But just wait until TSHTF.
> ...


Totally agree. And the true poetic justice (and irony) is that all the former "rich" people probably won't be alive to be jealous of the new rich class, which is really just the common sense class that most of us fall in to that don't live with our heads up our asses.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Will, very well put. I value you, and your knowledge.
Can't add much, I'm working poor. 
But, I have a old beat up house that's paid for, two vehichles that will be paid off on Oct 2016, and some valuable metals locked in the safes. 
If I go out, it will be on my terms, and I'll still be working poor, but DEEBO will not steal nor beg.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

/


Deebo said:


> Will, very well put. I value you, and your knowledge.
> Can't add much, I'm working poor.
> But, I have a old beat up house that's paid for, two vehichles that will be paid off on Oct 2016, and some valuable metals locked in the safes.
> If I go out, it will be on my terms, and I'll still be working poor, but DEEBO will not steal nor beg.


Thats the other aspect, in some countries, that is rich, or atleast quite well-off.. just remember Americans generally have a higher quality of life than other parts of the world. Poor in America is pretty much average in other parts of the world.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will ^^^^^^^^^ this might be your best post yet. Simply stated, yet unrealized by so many.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, water in the tap, and gas and electricity just a switch away. 
It's not free, but very cheap, considering some people spend the majority of their pay on these three things.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Judging yourself and others by measuring stuff is always a poor decision. A very hollow one at that.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

I encourage everyone to do an internet search (Google) for registered sex offenders in your area, starting with using just your zip code as the search parameters. You'll be shocked by what you discover, guaranteed. But once you do, you can network with your neighbors, especially those who have children, and become a person of influence in your community, by discussing what you find with them. I was able to even get a registered sex offender to move by making flyers and distributing them all over the neighborhood, including the County Sheriff's department phone number, which encouraged people to call and report any sightings of the violent rapist. The calls led to the Sheriff's department revisiting his residency requirements, which it turned out he was in violation of, living too close to a park. Now, he is gone. This is real world, positive local activism that does good work starting where we live and expanding outwards, from the grassroots. After all, who likes registered sex offenders? If you plan to stand in place in your community, the time to establish yourself as a leader and organizer there is NOW, before the SHTF. Your neighbors, instead of thinking of you of the crazy survivalist, will think of you as someone who cares about the safety of children, just as they do.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The poor will be rich reminds me of a theme socialists use to push for wealth redistribution, which really means they want to restack the social order. A poor on the top rich on the bottom, sort of thing. Anyway enjoy the better things a prosperous society has to offer and remember there are those who are caught up in the web of materialism and can't see the forest for the trees.


----------

